# No shelters want the feral females



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

I am about to trap two feral females. They are adults. No shelters here will take them. I am distressed.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

Can you see if the shelters will at least spay and vaccinate the cats?

There are also organizations that can help with this. There is a sticky post above with info 

There is also a sticky post above about making a shelter for them. If they are truly feral they can take care of themselves for the most part. Getting them spayed is key to preventing a cat population explosion


----------



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

Getting them fixed will be no problem. I am getting two males fixed. They are friendly and a shelter will take them. The two females are wild. Releasing them isn't an option. I don't live in a single-family home and risk actions being taken against me if I release the animals.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

MinoulovesPrincess said:


> I am about to trap two feral females. They are adults. No shelters here will take them. I am distressed.


You answered my question - about whether they could be released where you caught them- before my post came up.


----------



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

I am desperately seeking suggestions please.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Where are you located? Could you tell us more about why actions will be taken against you if you release them?


----------



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

I am in Northwest New Jersey. They could evict me.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope this link helps you!

http://www.bing.com/search?srch=106&FOR ... s+by+state.


----------



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks. I have emailed at least two dozen so-called "no kill" shelters and sent out endless emails. The only real offer is from a group that's bringing two of their u nadoptable ferals to a santucary out-of-state and requires a $350 donation for each cat. I know that isn't even enough to cover for the year-long care of a cat, but it's a lot of money for me to pay.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I understand.


----------



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

A friend knows of two feral colonies in the area and has friends who feed them. He is giong to ask whether one of both of the females could be re-released there. 
Do cats do well in situations like these?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Feral cats do not do well when moved. I'm sorry. You have such a good heart.


----------

